# 2009 BMW Relay For Life - M Driving School Raffle



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear BMW Friends,

First off, I would like to thank all my Bimmerfest friends for helping me raise money last year for the Amerciacn Cancer Society. With your help we were able to raise more than $40,000. You guys are great and I'm proud to be part of your BMW family :thumbup:

As some of you may or may not know we have lost several employees at the BMW Performance Center to cancer. Personally I've lost three close friends and my uncle to cancer over the last four years. I personally feel the need to do everything I can to help fight back against this disease and help find a cure.

I'm organizing another BMW Relay For Life event this year that will be held at the BMW Performance Center on September 19, 2009. What I need from you is your support in this important cause by making a secure, tax-deductible donation online using any of the links below or in my signature.

*How to donate and be entered into the M School Raffle...*

*Click here *to visit my personal page for this years BMW Relay For Life event.
For every $5 donated through my page, I will enter your name into the drawing for the M School ($5 = 1 entry, $20 = 4 entries, and so on).
Please make sure to include at least your email or phone number in the "Personal Note" section for your donation so I can put it on your entry.
The drawing will be held during the event on September 19th, 2009.

If you would simply like to purchase a Luminaria in remembrance of someone, please *click here*.

We are also looking for event sponsors. If you are interested in becoming a sponsor, please see the sponsorship form attached. We have three sponsorship levels available that range from $100 to $500. All sponsorship forms need to be turned in by September 1st. I personally can't think of a cheaper way to get your name on the back of a couple thousand shirts.

Anyone is welcome to come out to our Relay For Life event on September 19th. The event will run from 3pm - 3am. There will be plenty of entertainment and we will be selling tickets for several driving events that will be taking place throughout the night.

Whatever you can give will help - it all adds up! I greatly appreciate your support for this worthy cause :thumbup:

Sincerely,

Jonathan Stribble


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nobody interested in a chance to win an M Driving School :dunno:

If anyone can make it out the night of the event, we will be offering 3 driving rotations that night. Each event will cost $10 to participate with 100% of the amount going to the American Cancer Society. Below are the events:


X5 "Other Roads" Course
Rat Race (utilizing part of the track and skid pad) - This is were two vehicles start on opposite ends of the course. The goal is to be the first one back to their starting point after the designated number of laps have been completed.
Hot Laps in an "M" vehicle with a proffessional driver.

Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks again for all your support :thumbup:


----------



## ARDILD (Mar 15, 2009)

*Better odds than BMWCCA raffle*

This is a great opportunity to participate in a worthy cause.

The possibility of winning a M school slot is the proverbial icing on the cake.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ARDILD said:


> This is a great opportunity to participate in a worthy cause.
> 
> The possibility of winning a M school slot is the proverbial icing on the cake.


Thanks for your support :thumbup: :clap:

I greatly appreciate it. I truly want to see a cure found within my lifetime and this money not only goes to fund research, but to also help those who have already been diagnosed and in need of help!

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Better odds than BMWCCA raffle*



ardild said:


> this is a great opportunity to participate in a worthy cause.
> 
> The possibility of winning a m school slot is the proverbial icing on the cake.


+1


----------



## stlmco (Apr 12, 2009)

Great cause and I salute you for taking the initiative and becoming involved. I doubt there is anyone out there who has not been touched some way some how by this disease. 

Hopefully you can surpass last year's mark. Considering everything BMW is providing as part of my PCD, giving up some of what I am saving in hotel and meals to this worthy charity is an easy decision. Hopefully others will feel the same. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to do something good... and see you Friday!


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

stlmco said:


> Great cause and I salute you for taking the initiative and becoming involved. I doubt there is anyone out there who has not been touched some way some how by this disease.
> 
> Hopefully you can surpass last year's mark. Considering everything BMW is providing as part of my PCD, giving up some of what I am saving in hotel and meals to this worthy charity is an easy decision. Hopefully others will feel the same. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to do something good... and see you Friday!


I thought the same thing. I pick up my car at the start of August. A donation was not that big of a deal as part of the experience and if by chance I luck out and win the raffle, then even better!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

tharwood said:


> +1


Thanks for your support :thumbup::clap:



stlmco said:


> Great cause and I salute you for taking the initiative and becoming involved. I doubt there is anyone out there who has not been touched some way some how by this disease.
> 
> Hopefully you can surpass last year's mark. Considering everything BMW is providing as part of my PCD, giving up some of what I am saving in hotel and meals to this worthy charity is an easy decision. Hopefully others will feel the same. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to do something good... and see you Friday!


Thanks, I feel it is the least I can do! I greatly appreciate your support and look forward to meeting you on Friday :thumbup::clap:

Together we can make a difference and put a end to this disease that has taken too much from so many.



energetik9 said:


> I thought the same thing. I pick up my car at the start of August. A donation was not that big of a deal as part of the experience and if by chance I luck out and win the raffle, then even better!


Looking forward to meeting you in August! Many thanks for your support and generosity :thumbup::clap:

I hope you all have a happy 4th of July :thumbup:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Jonathan, you should post this in the General BMW forum. It'll get more exposure.....and probably quite a bit of interest.


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Posting*



tturedraider said:


> Jonathan, you should post this in the General BMW forum. It'll get more exposure.....and probably quite a bit of interest.


Definitely. I would also post in the European Delivery forum a bit more. There are quite a few posters either making comments on PCD or asking questions regarding it. Once an ED poster starts hanging out there, particularly in anticipation of their trip, I think they focus on that forum to the exclusion of some of the other forums.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

tturedraider said:


> Jonathan, you should post this in the General BMW forum. It'll get more exposure.....and probably quite a bit of interest.





tharwood said:


> Definitely. I would also post in the European Delivery forum a bit more. There are quite a few posters either making comments on PCD or asking questions regarding it. Once an ED poster starts hanging out there, particularly in anticipation of their trip, I think they focus on that forum to the exclusion of some of the other forums.


Thanks for the suggestions :thumbup:

I'll try to hop on the ED forum when I have extra time. Thankfully they are keeping us very busy here and it seems as though we may be getting closer to the end of this economic slowdown.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jonathan, this is a great cause and a great prize. Donation/entry is being sent today.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

jkp1187 said:


> Jonathan, this is a great cause and a great prize. Donation/entry is being sent today.


Thank you very much :thumbup: 
I really appreciate your support :clap:


----------



## dwalshapco (Jun 16, 2009)

Great cause. I'll be visiting the donation page tonight and passing the information along to some friends and family.

Look forward to seeing you for PCD in two weeks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you! Thanks for your support :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's support :thumbup:

The event is next Satruday and we have already raised $30,000 for the American Cancer Society. Our goal this year is $55,000 so please keep it up.

We still have tickets for the M School drawing available. If you are local, they are also selling tickets for a chance to win a 2 night package at the Greenville Marriott and for a chance to get an X5 or X6 for a weekend (if you win this, you have to stay within NC, SC, & GA).

All tickets are $5 each. Please specify which one you would like when donating. If nothing is specified, I will assume you want the M School ticket.

Please come out and join us if you can. We have a funfilled night planned with several bands, kids activities, food and of course driving some BMW's on the track.

Thanks again for your support :thumbup:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Just donated !*

Just made a donation in memory of two of my relatives !

Thank you for doing this. Sometimes we forget the obvious.

Looking forward to meeting you in October !


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your support :thumbup: I'm just glad to be a part of such a great cause.

I look forward to meeting you soon!


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, how did everything go? 

Who won the raffle?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, gotta hear how the event went.


----------

